# v67.51 as primary dx?



## renifejn (Jul 24, 2008)

can v67.51 be used as a primary dx?  and does it get paid?


EX.   doc sees pt who is s/p wilms tumor and s/p chemo and has been off treatment for yrs.  the visit is basically for counseling and to see if pt is having any developmental problems after treatment.


can v67.51 be used as primary with v10.52 as a secondary?

thanks


----------



## dmaec (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi renifejn, 
actually, I would code the V10.52 as primary - yes, it was "counseling" of sorts but I think more of a follow-up.  It "is" the reason the patient had to come in, because of the history of cancer - a follow-up to check things out isn't out of the ordinary.

I'm really not too sure how often, if ever the V67.51 but I'm sure there are times when it's correct to use it! 

forgot to mention - yes, you can use V67.51 as either the 1st (primary) or add'l dx code.  (per the Vcode table in the ICD-9 book) same for V10.52

but again, in this case, I'd use the V10.52


----------

